# Angeln am Po / Lago Superiore



## Lupus (12. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde,
was könnt ihr mir über das Angeln am Po sagen!?
Ich suche Informationen zu Camps und grob zu einer Region die sinnvoll ist!
Ich interessiere mich besonders für Karpfen und Wels!!

Habe jetzt gehört das der Mittellauf nicht so gut sein soll was die Karpfenangeléi angeht...!??
Ich muss dazu sagen das ich mit völligen Fluß- und Goßgewasserneulingen eine Tour plane! Aus diesem Grund wollten wir eins der Camps anlaufen und uns einen Tag von einem Guide einweisen lassen! Dann wollten wir mit dem gemieteten Boot losziehen!
Kennt jemand von euch die Region Mantova und dort den Lago Superiore???

Danke für eure Hilfe Männer!


----------



## Micha:R (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln am Po / Lago Superiore*

Moins vielleicht nützt dir  das ja was > http://www.waller-kalle.eu/


----------



## Lorenz (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln am Po / Lago Superiore*

Hi

ich glaub das La-Motta hat ein paar Boote am Lago Superiore...


----------



## Lupus (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln am Po / Lago Superiore*

Ja das ist zwar richtig, ich suche aber Leute mit Erfahrung aus erster Hand!!!!!#h
Die Campbesitzer können immer viel erzählen.....#6


----------



## Carphunter2401 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln am Po / Lago Superiore*

Lupus@ ich frag mal meinen kumpel er kennst sich  am Po sehr gut aus wen der Name Benjamin Buchelt dir was sagt. zwcks camp u.s.w


----------



## Lupus (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln am Po / Lago Superiore*

Das hört sich sehr gut an :m
Und natürlich sagt mir der Name etwas das Buch liegt neben meinem Bett!!!:vik:

Bin mal gespannt!!


----------



## raffaelo35 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln am Po / Lago Superiore*

Frag mal gufipanscher hier vom board - der fährt jede freie minute da runter.

raffaelo


----------



## Die-Angler (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln am Po / Lago Superiore*

Hallo Lupus,
hier ein paar Fotos vom Lago Superiore (L.S.) zur Vorfreude auf deinen Urlaub.
Wir haben über La-Motta gebucht.
























 
Wir hast heißt meine Frau und ich haben 2008 eine wunderbare Woche am Lago verbracht.

Gruß Marlies u. Torsten


----------



## Sauron151 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Po / Lago Superiore*

Servus Leute!
Ich Fahr nächstes Jahr im April in das La Motta Camp, hoffe die Zeit passt. Hätte gerne mal ein kleines Feadback zu der Zeit die Welse schon gut aktiv sind. Ich war bis jetzt immer zwischen August und Oktober am Po, aber nie am Mittellauf. Wer da schonmal war kann ja mal was dazu schreiben.
Was ich zum Lago Superiore gelesen hab war recht positiv, weis nur net ob das stimmt.
Zitat:"Die Köder sind meistens noch nicht mal 1 Stunde im wasser da läuft die Rolle schon"
Danke jetzt schonmal für eure Antworten 

Achja @ Die-Angler: Schöne Fische leider blühen die Lotuse noch nicht im April, würde ich gerne mal sehen.


----------



## jerkfreak (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Po / Lago Superiore*

Ich war vorletztes Jahr zum ersten mal beim Peter (La Motta) im Camp. Ein Kollege und ich waren das erste mal unten, die andren beiden Kumpels mit denen wir gefahren sind scho locker 20-30 mal. Camp ist wirklich super und Peter und seine Guides (die Eule kenn ich noch nicht persönlich, kam erst nachdem ich unten war neu ins Camp) echt top fit und sehr net. Den Robert hab ich nach dem Urlaub auch so noch ab und an mal in Angelgeschäften, wo er vom Camp aus war, getroffen, wohnt ja auch nicht soo weit weg von mir. Ich glaub, er ist sogar auch hier im Board angemeldet, wenn ich mich nicht täusche...!? Ich geh ihn dann mal suchen! 

Wenn ich es schaffe will ich dieses Jahr auch auf jeden Fall mal wieder runter...!

Zum Lago kann ich (und auch die Kollegen) leider noch nichts sagen! Aber ihr könnt ja auch mal in dem Forum von Peters Camp nachlesen...!? Weiß nicht, ob ich den Link hier posten kann, wer interesse hat, einfach mal ne PN an mich!!! 

@Sauron: Wir waren damals auch im April und da es in dem Jahr einen sehr warmen Winter gab, ist damals die Laichzeit leider genau in unsren Urlaub gefallen und gestaltete das Fischen alles andre wie einfach! Geil war es trotzdem und eine 2,14m Granate war trotzdem auch dabei...!

Gruß,
Jerkfreak


----------



## Sauron151 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Po / Lago Superiore*

Genau wegen der Laichzeit wollen wir ja im April, fahren in der ersten Aprilwoche, da wirds hoffentlich noch net so warm sein. Das erste mal waren wir mitte Mai am Po das war natürlich genau in der Laichzeit von quasi allen fischen... man konnte wenigstens zander fangen aber die hatten schonzeit... 
Hoffe die Fische beißen, mein Dad hat in der Woche geburtstag das der auchmal zu seinem Wels kommt 
Danke für den Hinweis auf das La Motta forum.
lg


----------



## jerkfreak (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Po / Lago Superiore*

Kommt eben auf den Winter mit an, wie der ausfällt...! Wir dachten auch, gehen wir vor der Laichzeit, ******* wars...! Warmer Winter, somit Laichzeit der Wallis nach vorne verschoben und wir mitten drin...! War echt kein einfaches Fischen, da die Wallis alles andre wie Fressen im Kopf hatten.

Bitte bitte, kein Ding! Hoffe du bist fündig geworden?


----------



## gufipanscher (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Po / Lago Superiore*

Servus Lupus,

wo willst du nun eigentlich hin? Nach Mantova an den Mincio bzw lago superiore oder an den Po?
Ich selbst war mittlerweilen 8 mal im Delta und einmal im Mittellauf auf Höhe der Münung des Mincios.
Im Delta hat ein Bekannter ein Camp (www.wallerclub.de) mit wirklich fairen Preisen. Ich selbst bin aber meist mit dem Camper unten und nehm dann bei ihm die Boote.
Der große Vorteil im Delta ist, dass wenn beispielsweise Hochwasser herrscht oder mal massen von Meeräschen die Angelei auf Wels fast unmöglich machen, du jederzeit die möglichkeit hast an einen der vielen großen Kanäle
auszuweichen.

Beruflich solls mir dieses Jahr mal wieder möglich ein paar längere Trips dort unten einzulegen. Vielleicht kann ich ja euer Team unterstützen, wenn eure Entscheidung auf das Delta fällt.

Großfisch gibts da unten genügend... Muss halt nur die Zeit passen.

Ein paar Eindrücke meiner Touren von 08 findest du auch auf meiner HP: www.angleritis.de
Die vorherigen Touren hab ich leider noch nicht aufs Papier gebracht.

Wenn du Fragen hast, kannst dich gern melden.

grüße, Jul


----------



## Sauron151 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Po / Lago Superiore*

In dem Wallercup Camp war ich letztes Jahr im Oktober auch.
Hab in dem Kanal wo du mit deinem Kollegen warst auch nen schönen wels von 1,50m gefangen, war aber weiter oben und nur Knietief. Hatte mit meinem Dad rumgalbert und meinte noch wenn da einer beist dann sieht man das voll...
In dem Moment hats nen rießigen schlag im Wasser getan und meine Rute war krum. Das hat richtig gepasst  War ein schöner Urlaub da unten, auch landschaftlich gefiels mir gut.
Mal sehen ende des Jahres vielleicht wieder.
Lg


----------



## Zanderjäger1 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Po / Lago Superiore*

@lupus: du hast ne pn.......gruss micha


----------



## powermesh (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Po / Lago Superiore*

lach mich u.sofa 1


----------



## powermesh (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Po / Lago Superiore*

MIT 20 HAT MAN NOCH TRAÜME!DIE SUPER -MÄNNER HABEN SICH SCHON DIE GE:ANFÜTTERN LASSEN 2 WOCHEN UIE SEITE WAR GESPERRT!FRANKREICH;BRANDENBURG;USW:MEINE FREUNDE ANGELTEN DANEBEN!SUPPPPPPEEERRR-ANGLer!.in frankreich hat dein guru neben meinem freund nichts gefangen.bilder sagen nichts!!!!!!!!!!!fange ich mit köder xy,muss ein köder rein von denen ich bezahlt werde!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karpfen freak (7. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Po / Lago Superiore*

Hai

Ich mein kleiner Bruder und mein Vater möchten einige Tage am Lago Superiore verbringen.
Habt ihr uns eine Idee zu Camps etc.


Lg Karpfen freak


----------



## powermesh (11. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Po / Lago Superiore*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> Lupus@ ich frag mal meinen kumpel er kennst sich am Po sehr gut aus wen der Name Benjamin Buchelt dir was sagt. zwcks camp u.s.w


 na-ja.gibt leute die lachen über ihn!


----------



## wallerangler (12. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Po / Lago Superiore*

Hi powermesh

Kennst du den Benjamin Buchelt Persönlich , oder warum schreibst du so über ihn ? Ich wüsste nicht das er An füttert wenn er auf Wels Angelt , auch ist er ein netter Kerl der gerne Tipps weiter gibt . Nur weil man mal nicht fängt braucht man nicht über jemanden lachen , ich glaube da müssten einige sehr oft über dich lachen , auch über mich , man fängt nun mal nicht immer .


----------



## Salmando (22. April 2014)

*AW: Angeln am Po / Lago Superiore*

Hallo,

weiß Jemand wo man am Lago Superiore ein einfaches Boot mieten kann?

Ich finde nur Angebote mit Unterkunft. Unterkunft brauche ich aber nicht, nur ein Boot.


----------

